# Zuppa Toscana



## TNJAKE (Nov 1, 2020)

Evening fellas and non fellas. Made up some Zuppa Toscana today. Temps in the 20s tonight so perfect timing. I used 

 Steve H
 recipe. He nailed it. Very flavorful. Perfect heat. I actually added some extra heat to my bowl but for the fam it was spot on. I just like SPICY.  This is definitely going into our winter rotation. Here's his recipe and a couple pics of mine





						Potato and sausage soup.
					

Better known Zuppa Toscana.  It is a pretty simple soup. But loaded with flavor. I've done this with a crock pot, dutch oven, and once with a IP. My favorite is with the crockpot. Cook 6 or so slices of bacon until crispy in a heavy cast iron skillet if you have one.  I prefer the thick sliced...



					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				













Ate beside the fire. Perfect meal


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks great Jake ...its getting to that time of year for the soups! I'm also planning on using 
Steve's recipe for this...it looks soooo good!!


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 1, 2020)

Perfect cold weather meal. Dipping down into the mid 30s tonight here in SC. Love the cold weather!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yessir you nailed it! It sure is that time of year. Was snowing and blowing here in Ohio today.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 1, 2020)

Very nice Jake!  But extra credit for the fire! 

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice piece of work Jake, hard to go wrong using one of Steve's recipes, Like! RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2020)

Soups On!  And looking delicious.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Evening fellas and non fellas. Made up some Zuppa Toscana today. Temps in the 20s tonight so perfect timing. I used
> 
> Steve H
> recipe. He nailed it. Very flavorful. Perfect heat. I actually added some extra heat to my bowl but for the fam it was spot on. I just like SPICY.  This is definitely going into our winter rotation. Here's his recipe and a couple pics of mine
> ...


That looks delicious! I could use that this morning. In the low 30's windy with sleet/snow mix.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 2, 2020)

Tasty looking stuff Jake. It's starting to warm up a bit here but last week we had days that the temps never got out of the 30's. That would have been perfect. Saved it though because more of those days are coming that will be perfect for a soup like this.

Robert


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks great Jake.  I made that a couple of months ago using Steves recipe and it came out teriffic. As an added bonus, my wife does not like some of the ingredients in it so I had to eat it all!!! It is now a definite favorite.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks awesome Jake!
Looks like you nailed it!
We just had our first cold front move thru today & I have jeans & a t-shirt on.
First time I’ve had long pants on since last winter. Judy is making white bean soup. May have to give Steve’s recipe a try!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2020)

Good Stuff. I'm a fan of just about any soup...JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 2, 2020)

Soup looks great Jake! I have Steve's recipe saved too hope to try it out here soon.


----------



## xray (Nov 2, 2020)

Soup looks great Jake! I have to work this one into the rotation. I just finished a weeks' worth of soup so I need a small break before I tackle the next one. We've definitely had the right weather for it the past few days.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2020)

Made this again tonight. 

 Steve H
 this stuff is addicting


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## forktender (Dec 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome Jake!
> Looks like you nailed it!
> We just had our first cold front move thru today & I have jeans & a t-shirt on.
> First time I’ve had long pants on since last winter. Judy is making white bean soup. May have to give Steve’s recipe a try!
> Al


Same here Al, it was cold here as well lows in the 40's highs in the upper 70's....BURRRRR
I had to close the bedroom window in the middle of the night for the first time this winter.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

The soup looks out the charts good Jake! Glad you like it!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 12, 2020)

Great stuff!  Someone posted that a while back, might of been you.  I tried it and loved it!

Guess that was you 

 Steve H
 .  Some the best soup I made.  I used Daikon for potato to save carbs and spinach .


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Made this again tonight.
> 
> Steve H
> this stuff is addicting
> ...


Man that looks good! I still need to try it out.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Man that looks good! I still need to try it out.


Give it a try Travis. I bet it'll go great with one of the dagwoods you make!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Give it a try Travis. I bet it'll go great with one of the dagwoods you make!
> 
> View attachment 474770


I was thinking the same thing! I gotta have a sammie with my soup!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 17, 2020)

Its all your fault!  This is some of the best soup.  I use Diakon in place of potato and spinach for green.  As you can see forgot to drain grease but now days fat good for you.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Its all your fault!  This is some of the best soup.  I use Diakon in place of potato and spinach for green.  As you can see forgot to drain grease but now days fat good for you.


Yeah man 

 Steve H
 nailed this recipe. Yours looks great. I've made it atleast 3x now lol.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Its all your fault!  This is some of the best soup.  I use Diakon in place of potato and spinach for green.  As you can see forgot to drain grease but now days fat good for you.



Looks really good! Like!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2021)

Yo 

 Steve H
 it's Zuppa Toscana season!
	

		
			
		

		
	










And obligatory fire pic


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sure is! I was just thinking about making some last week. - Great stuff!!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks great Jake........again !
Waiting for cooler weather in Ga  this weekend  !


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Looks great Jake........again !
> Waiting for cooler weather in Ga  this weekend  !


Some good stuff. Not as cool as it should be here but 50 now so said whatever I'm building a fire and making soup lol. Lows in 30s next week


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2021)

Dang that looks good! And I just finished my supper! Gonna have to keep that in mind!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow! Crushed it like always! The rain is pouring down on a chilly Virginia night so it is officially hearty soup season for me now. This one goes at the top of my list, thank you and SteveH! Great work, thank you for sharing!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Crushed it like always! The rain is pouring down on a chilly Virginia night so it is officially hearty soup season for me now. This one goes at the top of my list, thank you and SteveH! Great work, thank you for sharing!


Steve gave out a good recipe. I just follow the directions. Really good stuff! Y'all are getting the rain that cooled us down this morning. We got buckets of it then the sun came out and fall got beautiful.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 25, 2021)

That looks great Jake. Steve always has the good stuff. I like soup a lot. It’s coming. This looks exceptional.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That looks great Jake. Steve always has the good stuff. I like soup a lot. It’s coming. This looks exceptional.



Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! Crushed it like always! The rain is pouring down on a chilly Virginia night so it is officially hearty soup season for me now. This one goes at the top of my list, thank you and SteveH! Great work, thank you for sharing!



Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Yo
> 
> Steve H
> it's Zuppa Toscana season!
> ...



Man! You did that soup justice!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2021)

Looks better Everytime you make it!...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 26, 2021)

I love that stuff and yours look perfect.  Going on the short list.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 26, 2021)

Man that is a beautiful bowl of goodness! And its definitely getting into soup and stew weather...Finally!
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 26, 2021)

Yo Jake haven't gotten around to the Zuppa Toscana yet but it was time for a big pot of your Brunswick stew this past Sunday. I subbed in a pound of smoked chicken for the bacon though. Man it hit the spot! Great recipe!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Yo Jake haven't gotten around to the Zuppa Toscana yet but it was time for a big pot of your Brunswick stew this past Sunday. I subbed in a pound of smoked chicken for the bacon though. Man it hit the spot! Great recipe!
> View attachment 514648
> 
> View attachment 514649


Heck yeah John you nailed it. Glad you liked it. We really enjoy it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 26, 2021)

That looks awesome John! You did it proud for sure!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 26, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah John you nailed it. Glad you liked it. We really enjoy it





Brokenhandle said:


> That looks awesome John! You did it proud for sure!



Appreciate it! Stuff is amazing ,everyone loved it! Even shared some with the neighbors. Sorry didn't mean to de-rail your soup thread Jake but wanted to tell you thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 26, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Appreciate it! Stuff is amazing ,everyone loved it! Even shared some with the neighbors. Sorry didn't mean to de-rail your soup thread Jake but wanted to tell you thanks!


With how good that looks derail away!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 16, 2021)

I think it time to make this happen again!  Gave this to a friend last week and he loved it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2021)

Nicely done Jake. That looks scrumptious. Weather here's been in the 30s to 40s so we're still wearing shorts and tees. No comfort food needed yet. Probably next month, and I'll keep this one in mind. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 26, 2022)

Tis the season


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2022)

Looks great! This soup has crossed my mind a few times lately.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 26, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great! This soup has crossed my mind a few times lately.


Thanks Jeff. We woke up with the flu thanksgiving morning and haven't ate much since. This hit the spot big time. Full of flavor and would be easy to keto using daikon or something


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Jeff. We woke up with the flu thanksgiving morning and haven't ate much since. This hit the spot big time. Full of flavor and would be easy to keto using daikon or something


My best friend and his wife had COVID AND the flu at the same time the last 5 days. They are wiped out! Get better


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 26, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> My best friend and his wife had COVID AND the flu at the same time the last 5 days. They are wiped out! Get better


Yeah we are down hard. We planned out a pretty elaborate murder/suicide last night in the bed. Good news is neither of us have the energy for murder lol. Hope your friends recover quickly


----------



## tbern (Nov 26, 2022)

Great looking soup!!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 26, 2022)

That look great Jake  and hopefully gets y'all back on the mend !

Keith


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 27, 2022)

That stuff is so good!  It's about that time again.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 27, 2022)

The flu is really making the rounds this year so get well, Jake and thanks to you and 

 Steve H
 for this recipe. We love soups and this is something new we'll have to make...


----------

